# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  γιατι τρωμε τοσο πολυ, ενω θελουμε να ειμαστε αδυνατοι.

## dwra_ed

στα αληθεια με εχει βοηθησει. δεν αφορα μονο την παχυσαρκια , αλλα την βουλιμια , γενικα τροφικους εθισμους.
εχω διαβασει και τη διατροφικη νοημοσυνη και αυτο ειναι χιλιες φορες καλυτερο. μιλαει για το πως να ξεπερασεις τους τροφικους εθισμους.

----------


## badgirl11

seyxaristv πολυ!
εχω διαβασει την διατροφικη νοημοσυνη κ αφου θεωρεις αυτο ακομα καλυτερο θα το παρω!

----------


## dwra_ed

Τιποτα! Το θεωρησα χρεος μου να το προτεινω!
Προσωπικα η διατροφικη νοημοσυνη δεν με βοηθησε. 
Αυτο το βιβλιο μιλαει για το πως να απεξαρτηθεις απο το φαγητο και βρισκει τις αιτιες που εισαι εθισμενος σε αυτο.

----------


## Ava_ed

Το διαβάζω από χθες αυτό το βιβλίο. Το θεωρώ μέχρι στιγμής εξαιρετικό. Καμία σχέση με αμερικανιές, με ανόητες παραινέσεις του τύπου "κοιτάξου στον καθρέφτη, σήκωσε τα χέρια ψηλά και πες ναι, μπορώ, μπορώ". Αυτά με εκνευρίζουν και αισθάνομαι ότι υποτιμούν τη νοημοσύνη μου. 
Η συγγραφέας είναι ανθρώπινη, πρώην εθισμένη στο φαγητό -και όχι μόνο- άρα μιλάει εκ προσωπικής πείρας. Όχι σαν κάτι τύπους 50 κιλών που αδυνατούν να καταλάβουν γιατί ο χαμηλής νοημοσύνης υπέρβαρος υπερκαταναλώνει τροφή. 
Αναφέρεται σε διατροφικά τζάνκις. Πιστεύει πως ο εθισμός στο φαγητό δε διαφέρει από τον εθισμό στη νικοτίνη ή στο αλκοόλ. Είναι απλώς πιο δύσκολος να τον καταπολεμήσουμε, γιατί ενώ στις δύο ανωτέρω κατηγορίες εθισμένων απαγορεύεται εντελώς η χρήση του εθιστικού παράγοντα (κανένα τσιγάρο, ούτε ένα σφηνάκι), ο δυστυχής παχύσαρκος δε μπορεί να κόψει εντελώς το φαγητό. 
Εστιάζει σε 3 παθήσεις, οι οποίες μας κάνουν να έχουμε λιγούρες και να κάνουμε υπερφαγικά και βουλιμικά επεισόδια. 
Αυτά διάβασα μέχρι τώρα και τα βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα. Έπεται συνέχεια.
Όλοι μας ψάχνουμε τη λέξη "κλειδί" για να ξεφύγουμε από το φαύλο κύκλο της διατροφικής διαταραχής. Ίσως να τη βρούμε σε κάποιο βιβλίο.
Μπράβο Δώρα για την πρότασή σου!
Υ.Γ. Δεν έχω καμία συγγένεια με τη συγγραφέα και δεν παίρνω ποσοστά από τις πωλήσεις του βιβλίου.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ava


γραψε καμια φρασουλα του βιβλιου που σου αρεσε

ελα μονο μια

μου ανοιξες και εδω την ορεξη

θελω να το εχω!!!!!!!

----------


## Ava_ed

Συμπτωματικά το έχω μαζί μου, περίμενε...

----------


## maroulaki_ed

τι ωραια!
περιμενω :)

----------


## Ava_ed

Πολύ επιγραμματικά:
Δεν έχεις ασθενή θέληση. Δεν είναι δικό σου λάθος που είσαι χοντρός και τρως υπερβολικά. Η επιδημία υπερκατανάλωσης τροφής πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί σαν σωματική και όχι σαν ψυχολογική κατάσταση. Όταν κάποιος φτάνει στο σημείο να κάνει χειρουργική επέμβαση για να χάσει βάρος, είναι δυνατό να αμφισβητούμε την επιθυμία του να είναι λεπτός?
Και τώρα η συγγραφέας συστήνεται:
Δεν είμαι γιατρός. Είμαι σαν εσάς. Ήμουν ανορεξική στα 16 μου χρόνια, βουλιμική στα 18 και για πολλά χρόνια πάλεψα με λιγούρες που συναγωνίζονταν τον εθισμό στα ναρκωτικά. Γιατί υπέρβαροι άνθρωποι που βλέπουμε στο δρόμο αφήνουν τον εαυτό τους να φτάσει σε αυτό το σημείο, αναρωτιόμαστε, λες και έχουν επιλέξει να είναι τόσο χοντροί. Γιατί τρώμε μέχρι σημείου να αισθανόμαστε άρρωστοι? Γιατί δε μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε το φαγητό μόλις το αρχίσουμε?
Και τώρα εξηγεί γιατί έγραψε το βιβλίο, βάσει των προσωπικών της σημειώσεων από το 1985:
Δεν θα ήσουν άνθρωπος αν δεν είχες την επιθυμία να βοηθήσεις τους υπέρβαρους. Ένιωθες τον πόνο τους και ήθελες να βελτιώσεις τη ζωή τους. Τα συναισθήματά τους ήταν τόσο έντονα και τα δάκρυά τους τόσο αληθινά, που έπρεπε να ήσουν ρομπότ για να μη συγκινηθείς.

----------


## maroulaki_ed

ευχαριστω

πολυ ωραιο...

----------


## lessing_ed

Επανεφερα αυτο το θεμα γιατι μου φανηκε ενδιαφερον.Εχει διαβασει κανεις αλλος το βιβλιο;Η τα κοριτσια που το διαβασαν εχουν κατι να μας πουν;

----------


## lessing_ed

AVA K BAD GIRL ΕΣΕΙς που εχετε διαβασει το βιβλιο τι γνωμη εχετε;:eureka:

----------


## Ava_ed

Αν σου πω ότι το ξέχασα? Τότε που το είχα διαβάσει είχα ενθουσιαστεί με τις ιδέες της συγγραφέως περί παχυσαρκίας και βουλιμίας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε και προτάσεις για δίαιτα, τις οποίες δεν ακολούθησα, γιατί δε μπόρεσα να με κατατάξω σε καμία κατηγορία. Είχε τρεις κατηγορίες, αλλά φαίνεται πως είμαι ανένταχτη! Τώρα που μου το θύμισες θα το ξαναδιαβάσω, μπας και πορωθώ λιγάκι. ʼντε, γιατί άρχισα πάλι να "ξεφεύγω".

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

το εχω και γω αυτο το βιβλιο. το διαβασα ή μαλλον το ρουφηξα μεσα σε 2 μερες! μιλαει κατευθειαν στην ψυχη του διατροφικα διαταραγμενου. προτεινει μια διατροφη (δεν θα το ελεγα διαιτα) για να απαλαγουμε αρχικα απο την πεινα και τις λιγουρες και πραγματικα δουλευει! οταν περασαν οι 5 πρωτες μερες πραγματικα δεν αναγνωριζα τον εαυτο μου! καμια επιθυμια για γλυκο!!! αυτο γινεται γιατι καταπολεμουνται η καντιντα, η υπογλυκαιμια και τυχον τροφικες δυσανεξιες. μετα περνας στην 2 φαση που στην ουσια τρως οτι θελεις, οσο θελεις αρκει να μην τρως συγχρονως λιπη και υδατανθρακες. ειναι η διατροφη που ειχε προτεινει εδω στο φορουμ η δαναι για οσους την εχουν δει. σε μενα προσωπικα η δευτερη φαση δεν δουλεψε οπως θα ηθελα. εχανα παρα μα παρα πολυ αργα και δεν ειχα υπομονη. οταν ομως χασω τα κιλα μου εχω σκοπο να την ξανακανω για συντηρηση. σε πολλους αλλους ομως που γνωριζω εχει δουλεψει

----------


## rain_ed

Σύμφωνα με αυτά που διάβασα στο ίντερνετ γι'αυτό το βιβλίο, και από αυτά που διάβασα εδώ, μου κινείται το ενδιαφέρον να το αγοράσω! Εσείς τι λέτε; Το 'χει διαβάσει κανείς από σας;

----------


## Μαντάμ σου σου

Εγώ εχω διαβάσει την διατρ.νοημοσύνη.
Πιστεύω οτι αν σου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον παρτο αυτό η οποιοδήποτε άλλο, τα βιβλια αυτόβοήθειας βάζουν σε τάξη τις σκέψεις σου κ όλο κ κάτι χρησιμο θα μάθεις. Μπορεί να μην λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα στο Τσακ μπαμ αλλά θα σε ο
ωφελησει έστω κ στο ελάχιστο μπορεί όμως κ στο μέγιστο.καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω νομίζω. Δεν αντικαθιστούν την συμβουλή ειδικού αλλά δεν τα θεωρώ κ πεταμένα λεφτά αν κατσεις κ τα μελετησεις

----------


## rain_ed

Καλησπέρα Μαντάμ σου σου, κι ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, λέει μέσα σ'αυτό το θέμα αν διάβασες μια κοπέλα ότι είναι 1000 φορές καλύτερο από την "Διατροφική νοημοσύνη". Κι εμένα μου έκανε το κλικ αλλά μετά διάβασα ότι η δίαιτα της δεύτερης φάσης που έχει μέσα δεν είναι τόσο αποτελεσματική, ήθελα να ξέρω απλώς και το διευκρινίζω εδώ αν το περισσότερο μέρος του βιβλίου αναφέρεται σε δίαιτες, γιατί τότε θα μου ήταν άχρηστο! Και γενικά μπορεί κάποια κοπέλα ή αγόρι από εδώ να θέλει να βοηθηθεί αν είναι καλό.

----------


## fat capricorn

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει ολόκληρο θέμα για αυτο τη δίαιτα στο greekmassa, oπου άτομα που την έχουν κάνει γράφουν τις εμπειρίες τους και την πρόοδο τους.Επειδή είχα σκεφτεί να την ακολουθήσω είχα διαβάσει παλαιότερα αλλά είχα μείνει με την εντύπωση οτι χάνεις πολύ αργά.Αλλά γενικά πρέπει να είναι αρκετά υγιεινή.

----------


## rain_ed

Καλησπέρα, το βρήκα κι εγώ αυτό που λες. Σίγουρα η δίαιτα είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα, αλλά πιο πολύ θα ενδιέφερε πχ εμένα να δω τους λόγους που είναι κάποιος παχύσαρκος, ώστε να το καταπολεμήσω όσο γίνεται στον εαυτό μου. Και από ότι διάβασα κάτι τέτοια έχει μέσα. Μπορεί να το αγοράσω και είδωμεν!

----------

